# Windows sauber halten!



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte gerne mein Windows sauber und flott halten, deshalb frage ich euch welche Tipps kennt ihr?

Bitte viele Tipps schreiben.


----------



## akrite (1. Dezember 2006)

...am Besten gehts mit nem Notebook:
- Standardinst. unberührt lassen - von Recovery-CD
- unnötigen Schickschnack weglassen
- harte Firewall
- KEINE Updates von MS
- IE nicht benutzen
- nur wenige Standardprogramme verwenden
- regelmäßig defragmentieren

mehr fällt mir spontan auch nicht ein, bin bisher damit gut gefahren.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

1. nichts installieren/deinstallieren..... dieses "zerpflückt" Dir mehr und mehr die Registrie..... und oft genug bleiben auch "Dateileichen" nach der deinstallation zurück.
2. Temp-Files, Temp-Internetfiles und Coockies regelmässig löschen (bei Windows 9x konnte man dieses noch bequem per Batchdatei machen, unter NT-Systemen ist es leider nicht möglich).
3. Die Festplatte regelmässig defragmentieren (die Windows eigene Defragmentierungssoftware ist hierbei etwas "grosszugig"  ,besser währe z.b. "O&O Defrag 2000 Freeware" o.ä.).
3. die Registrie und die Auslagerungsdatei regelmässig defragmantieren (z.b. mit PageDefrag von Sysinternals).

Das beste ist und bleibt aber immernoch ein Image. 
Einmal das System sauber aufsetzen und davon ein Image erstellen..... dann kannst Du auch soviel Du willst mit irgend welchen Programmen experimentieren. 
Das Image dann wieder aufzuspielen, ist nur eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.
Ich persönlich nutze dazu DriveImage 2002 (ist noch von PowerQuest, spätere Versionen sind von Symantec  ).
Vorteil an dieser Version ist dass man auch 2 Disketten (eine Bootdiskette und eine Programmdiskette) erstellen kann und so das Image selbst dann wieder aufspielen kann, wenn Windows überhaupt nicht mehr läuft. 
Nachteil ist allerdings dass das Programm nicht kostenlos ist.
Wer aber einmal die Vorzüge eines Image gegenüber einer kompletten Neuinstallation kennen gelernt hat, wird es schätzen und lieben..... und nie wieder missen wollen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die vielen Infos



> 2. Temp-Files, Temp-Internetfiles und Coockies regelmässig löschen (bei Windows 9x konnte man dieses noch bequem per Batchdatei machen, unter NT-Systemen ist es leider nicht möglich).



Lässt sich dies automatisch löschen?



> 3. Die Festplatte regelmässig defragmentieren (die Windows eigene Defragmentierungssoftware ist hierbei etwas "grosszugig"  ,besser währe z.b. "O&O Defrag 2000 Freeware" o.ä.).



Ich verwende Windows XP, soll ich auf das integrierte Defragmentierungsprogramm verzichten oder das oben genannte Programm verwenden?


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Dezember 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...am Besten gehts mit nem Notebook:


Warum? Diese Aussage ist doch Unfug....



> - harte Firewall


Das heist aber nicht einfach ne Desktopfirewall draufzuklatschen.
Sondern ein gutes Sicherheitssystem.

Virenscanner, keine unnötigen Dienste am laufen haben, nur benötigte Ports im Router freigeben, ein guter Virenscanner (zB Kaspersky) und vor allem auf sowas wie ...



> - KEINE Updates von MS


nicht hören.
Solch Kontraproduktiven Tips sollte man für sich selbst behalten.
Sorry aber wenn ich lese dass Jemandem sowas empfohlen wird...

Windowsupdates sollte man Wöchentlich machen....
Aber nein, öffne allen Würmern die noch kommen werden oder schon da sind die Türen.  



> - IE nicht benutzen


Warum das ? Weil Firefox oder Opera mehr IN sind ?
Oder weil die meisten IE nicht sicher konfigurieren können ?



> - nur wenige Standardprogramme verwenden


Was für Standartprogramme ?
Wenn du das Defrag Tool ansprichst kann ich zustimmen, da gibt es besseres. Aber generell ist das was MS mitliefert nicht schlecht.



> - regelmäßig defragmentieren



Nur Sinvoll bei deinstallation/installation von Software, oder wenn man oft Dateien runterlädt und diese auch behaltet.
Wer aber einmal seine 5 Spiele installiert, und dann im Internet surft hat nicht soviel davon. Da reicht es dann wirklich alle 2-3 Monate.
Defragmentieren schadet bestimmt nicht, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben



			
				partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lässt sich dies automatisch löschen?


Teilweise, Cookies und die Temporären Dateien vom IE kann man mit Registry/Programmeinstellungen automatisch löschen lassen.
Für die Temporären Dateien von Windows selbst kann man die Datenträgerbereinigung benutzen.



			
				partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verwende Windows XP, soll ich auf das integrierte Defragmentierungsprogramm verzichten oder das oben genannte Programm verwenden?


Ich würde auch empfehlen nurnoch O&O Defrag zu verwenden. Vorher die Hilfe durchlesen damit du weist welche der verfügbaren Defragarten die richtige für dich ist.


Registry kannst du zB mit TuneUp Regcleaner säubern. Auch Defragmentieren kannst du die Registry damit.
Auserdem unterstützt dich TuneUp auch gut dabei zB deinen Autostart sauber zu halten. Zuviel was beim Systemstart sofort mitanspringt kann auch bremsen.
Generell sollten nur wichtige Treiber (eventuell auch Setpoint für Logitech User) und der Virenscanner automatisch starten.

Und das wichtigste, erzähle nichts blödes über Chuck Norris in Foren und Chats.
Nein deinen PC beeinträchtigt das nicht, aber wenn er kommt und dich Roundhousekickt...


----------



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Thema Dienste: 
Ich habe VMware 5.5 installiert doch ich verwende es nicht täglich, deshalb will ich es deaktivieren, es laufen ungefähr 3 oder 4 Dienste im Hintergrund. 
Wie deaktiviere ich diese Dienste und wie kann ich später das Programm verwenden?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2006)

Über "Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> Dienste" kannst Du die Dienste deaktivieren, automatisch starten lassen und manuell starten/beenden.
Bei Diensten von Microsoft solltest Du aber vorsichtig sein..... einige werden unbedingt von Windows benötigt..... wenn Du da die falschen deaktivierst, kannst Du im schlimmsten Fall Windows nicht mehr starten.

VMware kenne ich nur vom Namen her..... aber bist Du Dir sicher das es als Dienst läuft?
Oder wird es nur automatisch gestartet?
Im letztern Fall ist es im Autostart (entweder im Startmenü oder in der Registrie).
Für den Autostart würde ich zu "Start --> Ausführen --> msconfig --> Systemstart" raten.
Über msconfig lassen sich zwar auch Dienste deaktivieren..... aber halt auch "nur" deaktivieren (manuelles starten/beenden geht dort also nicht).

Ansonsten: ob und wie Du die Programme hinterher noch starten kannst, hängt manchmal auch von den Programmen ab.
Einige können halt nur als Dienst laufen und andere wiederum laufen als Dienst der Bequemlichkeit wegen.
Apache z.b. kann als Dienst laufen..... lässt sich aber auch per Hand starten/beenden.

Zu O&O Defrag:
Die "Freeware" hat ein paar Einschränkungen gegenüber der kostenpflichtigen Version (ich wüsste jetzt aber keinen nennenswerten Unterschied).
Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob die Freeware Version mit XP läuft (ist ja schon etwas älter), da ich Windows 2000 habe.
Auf grund des Alters könnte es aber sein dass sie mit dem SP2 nicht läuft (wie bei so vielen Programmen halt  ).

Zur Regelmässigkeit:
Damit meine ich natürlich nicht täglich (obwohl, ich kenne Leute die tatsächlich z.b. die Festplatte nach "getaner Arbeit" defragmetieren  ).
Wie oft man die "Säuberungsaktion" durchführen muss, hängt eher von der Nutzung des Computers ab.


----------



## akrite (2. Dezember 2006)

...Notebook ist deshalb klasse, weil Du keine unnötigen Sachen (eventuell benötigte Treiber etc.) mit Dir "rumschleppst" und alles idealerweise vorkonfiguriert ist und der meiste anschließbare Kram (USB, IEEE1394) sofort läuft - wenn ich da an die Diskussionen über USB-Festplatten in so manchen Foren denke...


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Dezember 2006)

Ein Vorkonfiguriertes Windows, also eines das schon vom Hersteller aus installiert war ?
Da sind meistens unmengen an unnützen Programmen drauf, viele davon behindern sogar "normale" Software.
Ich würde jedem Dazu raten ein Vorinstalliertes Windows sicherheitshalber erstmal Platt zu machen, und eine neuinstallation zu machen bevor man das Gerät wirklich nutzt.

Wo das Problem mit USB Festplatten und Treibern ist kann ich nichtmal im Ansatz nachvollziehen, die werden von Notebooks nicht anders behandelt wie von Desktop PCs.
An jedem Tower der vernünftig konfiguriert ist sollte auch das laufen was an jedem Notebook das vernünftif konfiguriert ist läuft. 



@VMWare: Ja das sind ein paar Dienste, zB diese Networkbridge und anderes zeugs.
Stell die Dienste von VMWare auf "Starttyp: Manuell" dann werden sie nicht mit Windows mitgestartet.
Du kannst sie dann bei bedarf per Hand im Dienstemanager starten.
Oder dir sogar zwei *.bat files anlegne um sie zu starten und zu beenden


----------



## partitionist (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe folgende Dienste deaktiviert:

 -         Anmeldedienst
  -         ASP.NET
  -         Dienst für Seriennummern der tragbaren Medien
  -         Druckwarteschlange
  -         Hilfe und Support
  -         Intelligenter Hintergrundübertragungsdienst
  -         Kompatibilität für schnelle Benutzerumschaltung
  -         Leistungsdatenprotokolle und Warnungen
  -         MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
  -         NetMeeting-Remotedesktop-Freigabe
  -         Netzwerkversorgungsdienst
  -         QoS-RSVP
  -         Remote-Registrierung
  -         Smartcard
  -         SSDP-Suchdienst
  -         TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsprogramm
  -         Telefonie
  -         Terminaldienste
  -         Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung


Jetzt habe ich bemerkt, dass im Taskmanager in der Spalte Benutzername die zugehörigen Namen zu den jeweiligen Prozessen fehlt. 
Welcher dieser Dienste hat die Funktion deaktiviert?


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal extra die von dir genannten Services in meiner Windows XP Service Refence durchgeschaut. Da ist nicht ersichtlich dass einer von ihnen darauf Einfluss hätte.


----------



## Amr0d (5. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es nennenswerte Seiten wo Listen bestimmter Dienste sind und die dazugehörige Funktion des Dienstes? Oder welche Dienste man getrost deaktivieren kann?

Ich nutze sehr viel Software und die Programme die das "Mit Windows starten" deaktivieren zulassen habe ich bereits deaktiviert aber trotzdem habe ich noch viele Dienste die teilweise auch im Hintergrund laufen die ich aber oft gar nicht brauche. Nur möchte ich aber auch keine Sachen löschen deswegen wäre so eine Liste gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Gruß

Philipp

//edit

Gibt es Software die doppelte bzw. ziellose Verknüpfungen oder Reg Einträge löscht? Bei mir wird nämlich auch oft deinstalliert  bin da eher so der Typ der alles mal testhalber installiert und dann wieder deinstalliert und nach nem Monat sieht meine HDD meist wie nach nem schlachtfeld aus.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (5. Dezember 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...am Besten gehts mit nem Notebook:
> - Standardinst. unberührt lassen - von Recovery-CD
> - unnötigen Schickschnack weglassen
> - harte Firewall
> ...


Also ein Notebook ist niemals schneller als ein Desktopsystem.
Allein die Hardware lässt es nicht zu. Wenn ja, ist es im eigentlich Sinne kein Notebook mehr. 

Wer keine Updates von Microsoft bezieht, hat anscheinend Probleme mit der Windows Genuine Advantage Verification bekommen.
Was ja auch zu verhindern wäre  aber dafür spricht, dass das Windows nicht legal erworben wurde.
Ein anderen sinnvollen Grund gäbe es überhaupt nicht. 

Und der Rest wurde schon sehr gut Kommentiert... 



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> 2. Temp-Files, Temp-Internetfiles und Coockies regelmässig löschen (bei Windows 9x konnte man dieses noch bequem per Batchdatei machen, unter NT-Systemen ist es leider nicht möglich).
> 3. Die Festplatte regelmässig defragmentieren (die Windows eigene Defragmentierungssoftware ist hierbei etwas "grosszugig"  ,besser währe z.b. "O&O Defrag 2000 Freeware" o.ä.).
> 3. die Registrie und die Auslagerungsdatei regelmässig defragmantieren (z.b. mit PageDefrag von Sysinternals).



Niemals sollte man auf eigene Faust den Temp-Files Ordner löschen
(C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp)
Ausser wan weiss ganu was man da löschen kann und was nicht.
WinRAR hat die Angewohnheit dort öfter mal was zu "vergessen" da muss man auch mal selber Hand anlegen.
Aber der Rest sollte nicht einfach so entfernt werden. Es können sich darin Dinge befinden, die wenn sie gelöscht werden, zB eine richtige Deinstallation von best. Anwendungen unmöglich machen. Man sollte dies Anwendungen wie _TuneUp Utillities_ überlassen, die auf diese Sachen prüfen und ggf. nicht löschen.
Defragmentieren hilft bei einem System nur wenig, solang sich ständig verändernde Daten (Profil, temporäre Dateien, Internetcache, Programmeinstellungen) mit permanent abgelegten und größeren Daten(Programme, Filme, Musik, Images) auf ein un der selben Partition befinden. Daher sollte man auch die entsprechenden Partionen aufteilen. Ich habe darüber bereits schon etwas gepostet und meinen Post eben nochmal geupdated. 
[post=1048766]Re: warum stürzt windows immer ab? - Post[/post]

Das Windows Defrag ist tot uneffizient und meiner Menung nach der letzte Müll. Ein Beweis dafür, dass M$ sein eigenes Dateisystem nicht im Griff hat.
Vergleichen wir mal O&O Defrag mit dem NT-Defrag:

Defrag von permanent geoffenten Systemdateien, die zur Laufzeit des Betriebssystems nicht defragmentiert werden können (MS nein/ O&O ja)
Defrag mit Reorganisation nach Name (MS nein/ O&O ja)
Defrag mit Reorganisation nach Modifiztiert (MS nein/ O&O ja)
Defrag mit Reorganisation nach Zugriff (MS nein/ O&O ja)
Automatisches und auch völlig transparentes Defrag (MS nein/ O&O ja)
Soviel zum NT-Defrag



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Das beste ist und bleibt aber immernoch ein Image.



Dem muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Ein Backup zu machen ist die einzig vernünftige Idee seinen Rechner immer zeitspaarend wiederherstellen zu können.




Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Zur Regelmässigkeit:
> Damit meine ich natürlich nicht täglich (obwohl, ich kenne Leute die tatsächlich z.b. die Festplatte nach "getaner Arbeit" defragmetieren  ).
> Wie oft man die "Säuberungsaktion" durchführen muss, hängt eher von der Nutzung des Computers ab.


O&O Defrag arbeitet einmal richtig konfiguiert völlig transparent im Hintergrund.
Wenn Du TuneUp Utillities verwendest, hast eine sog. "Ein-Klick-Wartung" die Du als regelmäßigen Task einstellen kannst, in dem alle notwendigen Dinge bereinigt werden.

@Dienste deaktivieren:
Welche Dienste man deaktivieren kann, hängt immer von den notwendigen Funktionaliäten ab, die man benötigt. partitionist zB scheint keinen Drucker zu haben und hat nur einen einzigen Nutzer. Welche Dienste man von Haus aus deaktivieren kann sind meiner Meinung nach diese, sofern man sich nicht in einem Domainnetzwerk befindet:


Hilfe und Support
Leistungsdatenprotokolle und Warnungen
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
Nachrichtendienst
NetMeeting-Remotedesktop-Freigabe
QoS-RSVP
Remote-Registrierung
SSDP-Suchdienst (Sofern keine Bürogeräte übers Netzwerk angeschlossen/verwendet werden)
Terminaldienste


----------



## odi11 (6. Dezember 2006)

*Re: AW: Windows sauber halten!*

Hallo
2 Partitionen erstellen. Auf die erste Windows XP, auf die zweite Linux. Nur mit Linux arbeiten.  
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Dezember 2006)

Willkommen im Forum!

Ach ja, dein Linux hat also keine separate Partion für die swap?
Und es ist ja auch aus deiner Sicht sicherlich leichter ein Linux zu konfigurieren, oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Chamäleon (6. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Und es ist ja auch aus deiner Sicht sicherlich leichter ein Linux zu konfigurieren, oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?



Leichter zu konfigurieren? Nein. Allein, um meine Grafikkarte zu installieren, mußte der Kernel neu kompiliert werden.

Aber wenn es einmal läuft, dann stabil und ohne den Windows-üblichen Datenmüll zu produzieren.

War selber jahrelanger Windows-Nutzer, seit etwa 4 Monaten umgestiegen und halte es jetzt mit der Gruppe Wolfsheim: *Es gibt keinen Weg zurück!*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, dein Linux hat also keine separate Partion für die swap?


Diese Partition kann aber durchaus auch eine Datei auf der Festplatte sein. Ueber Loopback kann man ja auch Dateien wie Partitionen behandeln. 
So kann man sich, bei Bedarf, auch den Swap-Bereich mal eben um ein paar GB erweitern wenn's noetig sein sollte.


Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Und es ist ja auch aus deiner Sicht sicherlich leichter ein Linux zu konfigurieren, oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?


Wie sagt man so schoen: Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnuegen. Obwohl bei mir beides einhergeht, denn die Arbeit die mir Linux macht macht mir Spass.
Zum Beispiel hab ich erst letztens X neu kompiliert, gross mit Mesa rumgetestet und etliche Male den Kernel neu kompiliert um DRI nutzen zu koennen.
Und die Tage werd ich mal die KDE4-Preview installieren.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Dezember 2006)

Sicherlich hast recht, aber ein großteil der Nutzer hat eben nicht den Nerv
sich alle Grundlagen zu Linux selber zu erarbeiten, um seinen Kernel neu kompilieren zu können.
Ich denke meine Tips die ich zum optimieren des Windows gegeben habe,
sind bei weitem nicht so umfangreich, wie die Grundlagen zu Linux, die man allein dafür benötigt.

Weiterhin entwickel ich für WindowsSysteme. Ich würde mir in den Fuß schießen,
wenn ich ausschließlich auf Linux arbeiten würde, was zudem auch ohne VisualStudio nicht möglich ist.
Schließlich muss ich mit meiner Umgebung vertraut sein, für die ich Anwendungen entwickle.

Wie gesagt, für jeden von uns würde ein Linux Vor- oder Nachteile bringen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Sicherlich hast recht, aber ein großteil der Nutzer hat eben nicht den Nerv
> sich alle Grundlagen zu Linux selber zu erarbeiten, um seinen Kernel neu kompilieren zu können.
> Ich denke meine Tips die ich zum optimieren des Windows gegeben habe,
> sind bei weitem nicht so umfangreich, wie die Grundlagen zu Linux, die man allein dafür benötigt.
> ...


Richtig, Deine Tipps sind sinnvoll, und nicht fuer jeden ist Linux geeignet.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn alle Linux nutzen wuerden, dann waer's auch was langweilig. Dann haetten wir ja nur noch Vi vs. Emacs- und KDE vs. Gnome-FlameWars, aber keine Windows vs. Linux-FlameWars mehr. 

Ich selbst bin ja sogar dagegen Linux zu einem System fuer Jedermann zu machen, es soll mal schoen "back to the roots" bleiben. Denn ansonsten besteht noch die Gefahr, dass die wunderbare Flexibilitaet verloren geht die doch gerade den Charme (und einen grossen Teil der Arbeit unter Linux  ) ausmacht.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Dezember 2006)

Da muss ich auch Dir zustimmen.
Was währe das Forum nur ohne diese Flamewars. 

Und ein Linux was jeder Mann bedienen kann, ist im eigentlichen Sinne kein Linux mehr.
[thread=241217]Warum Linux nur langsam weitere Benutzer bekommt - Thread[/thread]


----------



## odi11 (6. Dezember 2006)

*Re: AW: Windows sauber halten!*

Hallo,


Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Sicherlich hast recht, aber ein großteil der Nutzer hat eben nicht den Nerv
> sich alle Grundlagen zu Linux selber zu erarbeiten, um seinen Kernel neu kompilieren zu können.


Ich habe noch nie einen Kernel neu kompilieren müssen. Für meine NVidia Grafikkarte gibt es einen Installer, der automatisch ein passendes Modul kompiliert und schon läuft 3D-Grafik



> Ich denke meine Tips die ich zum optimieren des Windows gegeben habe,
> sind bei weitem nicht so umfangreich, wie die Grundlagen zu Linux, die man allein dafür benötigt.[


Viele Grundlagen benötigt man dabei nicht, da Linux standardmäßig nicht alle Dienste startet, sondern nur diejenigen die man benötigt. Erweitert man das System z.B. durch einen Webserver, werden erst dann die Dienste gestartet. 





> Wie gesagt, für jeden von uns würde ein Linux Vor- oder Nachteile bringen.



Das ist auch meine Meinung. Zudem hatte ich einen Smiley hinter meiner Aussage

Gruß Dirk


----------



## odi11 (6. Dezember 2006)

*Re: AW: Windows sauber halten!*

Hallo


Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Willkommen im Forum!
> 
> Ach ja, dein Linux hat also keine separate Partion für die swap?
> Und es ist ja auch aus deiner Sicht sicherlich leichter ein Linux zu konfigurieren, oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?



Die Swap-Partition wird von Linux bei der Installation automatisch erzeugt. Darum muss man sich nicht kümmern (man kann es aber).

Ich habe für WinXP und für Linux jeweils eine gleich große Partition nur für die Programme und das BS. Zudem ist bei beiden Systmen die gleiche Funktionalität, d.h. Internet, Fax, Office, Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung , keine Spiele usw. Beide Systeme werden regelmäßig mit (Sicherheits)Updates versorgt. Es ist bemerkenswert, wie sich Windows im laufe der Zeit wesentlich aufbläht und dabei immer langsammer wird, gegenüber Linux.

Beide Systeme musste ich erlernen. Für beide Systeme habe ich mir ein Buch zugelegt, Wobei bei Suse-Linux das Buch dabei war, bei Windows habe ich ein Buch dazu gekauft, da das beiliegende Heftchen eher ein Witz ist. Ich würde mal behaupten, das der Lernaufwand vergleichbar war. Der Administrationsaufwand ist bei Linux (für mich) geringer gewesen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## partitionist (6. Dezember 2006)

Zurück zu meinem Problem, welche Dienste soll ich aktivieren damit im Taskmanager in der Spalte Benutzer wieder mein Username steht? Bevor ich die Dienste deaktiviert habe hats ja funktioniert!

[EDIT]
Folgende Dienste laufen noch bei mir:

Arbeitsstationsdienst
   AVG E-mail Scanner
   AVG7 Alert Manager Server
   AVG7 Update Service
   Bluetooth Support Service
   COM+-Ereignissystem
   Computerbrowser
   DCOM-Server-Prozessstart
   Designs
   DHCP-Client
   DNS-Client
   Ereignisprotokoll
   Gatewaydienst auf Anwendungsebene
   Gesch?tzter Speicher
   IPSEC-Dienste
   Konfigurationsfreie drahtlose Verbindung
   Kryptografiedienste
   Netzwerkverbindungen
   NLA (Network Location Awareness)
   Plug & Play
   Remoteprozeduraufruf (RPC)
   Sekund„re Anmeldung
   Server
   Shellhardwareerkennung
   Sicherheitscenter
   Sicherheitskontenverwaltung
   StyleXPService
   Systemereignisbenachrichtigung
   Systemwiederherstellungsdienst
   Taskplaner
   TrueVector Internet Monitor
   Verwaltung logischer Datentr„ger
   WebClient
   Windows Audio
   Windows User Mode Driver Framework
   Windows-Firewall/Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung
   Windows-Verwaltungsinstrumentation
   Windows-Zeitgeber
   šberwachung verteilter Verkn?pfungen (Client)

Welcher dieser Dienste könnt man noch deaktivieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2006)

Probier doch einfach mal einen Dienst nach dem anderen (also von denen die Du deaktiviert hast) aus und schau ob es den gewuenschten Effekt bringt.

Falls Du keine IP von einem Router oder so zugewiesen bekommst duerfte der Dienst "DHCP-Client" wohl ueberfluessig sein.
Wenn Du kein WLAN hast kannst Du auch sicher auf die "Konfigurationsfreie drahtlose Verbindung" verzichten.
Auch die "IPSec-Dienste" kannst Du eventuell deaktivieren.

Wie Du siehst ist es nicht ganz so einfach pauschal zu sagen was Du deaktivieren kannst, da wir Dein System ja nicht wirklich kennen.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (7. Dezember 2006)

partitionist, könntest Du bitte mal einen neuen Thread für dein Anliegen eröffnen. Das bläht das Thema nur unnötig auf. 



			
				partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zurück zu meinem Problem, welche Dienste soll ich aktivieren damit im Taskmanager in der Spalte Benutzer wieder mein Username steht? Bevor ich die Dienste deaktiviert habe hats ja funktioniert!


Aktivier doch einfach alle Dienste wieder nacheinander ...
Ich habe doch bereits erwähnt das Du anhand deiner deaktivierten Dienste, anscheinend nur einen einzigen Nutzer verwendest. Hast also die Dienste deaktiviert, die die dafür nötigen Informationen für das Betriebssystem (OS) bereitstellen.



			
				odi11 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe für WinXP und für Linux jeweils eine gleich große Partition nur für die Programme und das BS. Zudem ist bei beiden Systmen die gleiche Funktionalität, d.h. Internet, Fax, Office, Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung , keine Spiele usw. Beide Systeme werden regelmäßig mit (Sicherheits)Updates versorgt. Es ist bemerkenswert, wie sich Windows im laufe der Zeit wesentlich aufbläht und dabei immer langsammer wird, gegenüber Linux.


Das kommt daher, dass zum einen Uninstall-Informationen von jedem Update abgelegt werden und sich auch viel Müll im Temp-Ordner sammelt. Die Uninstall-Informationen kann man getrost löschen. Und hier wurde bereits erwähnt, wie man mit dem Müll im Temp-Ordner fertig wird.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das angekommen ist, warum ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe, so viel zum Thema Optimierung zu posten.  Das sind notwendige Schritte um die Systempartition frei von fremden Daten zu bekommen, die nicht zum System an sich gehören. Man muss die Sache mal von einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten.

*Fragmentierung*
Es ist ja so, dass die Daten auf der HD nicht immer in einem Stück geschrieben werden. Wenn kein Platz da ist, damit die Dateien in einem Stück geschrieben werden können, werden sie solange zerteilt, bis alles irgendwo hineinpasst. Das nennt man Fragmentierung, abgeleitet von Fragment->Teil des Ganzen. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass das bei Linux Partitionen nicht der Fall sein soll. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Klär das mal bitte auf Reptiler, ähh Dennis.  

*Fragmentierung verlangsamt das gesamte System*
Bei der Fragmentierung werden die Dateien des OS in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Das Resultat ist ein Datei-Fragment-Salat . Und was ist jetzt der entscheidende Nachteil? Richtig, die Dateien des OS liegen verstreut und fragmentiert auf der Platte herum und können nicht mehr so schnell gelesen werden, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das System frisch aufgesetzt war.

Das ist der Grund, warum das System immer langsamer wird. 

*Profilordner verlegen*
Wenn man nun das Profil (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\PROFIL_ORDNER) in einer anderen Partition unterbringt, indem man eine Partition mit einem Ordner verlinkt und alle weitere Schritte durchführt, die ich schon erwähnt habe. Und den Programme-Ordner (samt den Gemeinsame-Dateien Ordner) auch in einer eigenen Partition unterbringt (den original Programme-Ordner kann man nicht verlegen. Erstellt einfach einen neuen Ordner, verlinkt ihn mit einer Partition. Danach mit _TuneUp Utilities_ verlegen), ist das System von allem frei was sich ständig auf der Partition verändert, sich also ständig fragmentiert.

*Auslagerungsdatei optimieren*
Weiterhin spielt die Auslagerungsdatei (SWAP) eine entscheidende Rolle. In sie werden alle Programme zur Ausführung hineingeschrieben. Daher ist es wichtig das sich diese Datei überhaupt nicht fragmentiert. Was sie aber immer der Fall ist, wenn sich ihre Länge ändert, da Windows standardmäßig die Größe automatisch anpasst. Jetzt fragt ihr euch bestimmt, warum man nicht einfach die Größe statisch also fest vorgibt und sich somit das Verlegen auf eine extra Partition erspart. Das ist im Grunde richtig, aber ich gehe halt noch einen Schritt weiter. Ich verlege die SWAP auf eine FAT16 Partition. FAT16 ist ein sehr einfaches Dateisystem, dessen Struktur sagen wir mal sehr grob ist und dadurch mehr Platz einnimmt. Dadurch kann der Inhalt aber wiederum schneller gelesen werden. Wenn man nun die SWAP (man kann auch mehrere anlegen) auf einer FAT16 Partition statisch anlegt, kann sich die SWAP zum einen nicht mehr fragmentieren und zum anderen schneller gelesen und geschrieben werden. Insgesamt hat man dadurch einen *Performace-Gewinn von max 300%*. Noch krasser wird es zudem wenn die sich die SWAP auf einer separaten Platte befindet. 

*Defragmentieren*
Der Rest, der nach dem ganzen Kino mit dem Partitionieren und dem ganzen anderen Kram übrig bleibt , sollte nun nicht größer als 5 GB werden.  Diese 5 GB lassen sich innerhalb von ca. 5 Min. komplett defragmentieren und mit O&O Defrag nach Name sortieren. Die Programme Partition würde ich mit O&O Defrag nach Zugriff und die Partition mit den persönlichen Daten (Profil) nach Erstellungszeit.

Ich hoffe ich konnte hierdurch nun alles soweit zufrieden stellend aufklären. 
Werde das alles, bald mal zu einem Tutorial zusammenfassen. 

Gute N8


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> *Fragmentierung*
> Es ist ja so, dass die Daten auf der HD nicht immer in einem Stück geschrieben werden. Wenn kein Platz da ist, damit die Dateien in einem Stück geschrieben werden können, werden sie solange zerteilt, bis alles irgendwo hineinpasst. Das nennt man Fragmentierung, abgeleitet von Fragment->Teil des Ganzen. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass das bei Linux Partitionen nicht der Fall sein soll. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> Klär das mal bitte auf Reptiler, ahh Dennis.


Ich muss zugeben, dass auch ich mal diesem Irrglauben erlegen war, bis ich mir irgendwann mal naehere Gedanken dazu gemacht hab.
Meine Erkenntnis dazu war, dass Fragmentierung nicht vollstaendig verhindert werden kann, zumindest dann nicht wenn man mit grossen Daten und/oder nah am Kapazitaetslimit arbeitet. Um dauerhaft zu gewaehrleisten dass das Dateisystem nicht fragmentiert muesste bei jedem Loeschvorgang die entstehende Luecke gleich geschlossen werden, sodass freier Speicherplatz lediglich am Ende der Partition, also nach allen Daten, verfuegbar ist.
Und dies wuerde wohl gehoerig auf Kosten der Performance gehen.

Ich hab auch grad mal ein wenig im Netz rumgeguckt und zu allen "grossen, unter Linux gaengigen" Dateisystemen (ext2, ext3, ReiserFS, Reiser4, JFS und XFS) Informationen gefunden, dass sie fragmentieren.
XFS (und wie es laut dem Artikel aussieht auch Reiser4) nutzen eine Technik die Fragmentierung reduzieren soll: Delayed Allocation.

Zu ext4 konnte ich bei Wikipedia keinen grossen Infos finden, da es aber abwaertskompatibel zu ext3 sein wird (welches ja wiederum abwaertskompatibel zu ext2 ist) duerfte auch ext4 fragmentieren. Ob es aber evtl. Delayed Allocation nutzt kann ich zur Zeit nicht sagen.

Nachtrag: Wo wir grad schon beim Thema sind wollt ich dann noch Infos zu ext4 nachreichen die ich grad in der Kernel-Doku gefunden hab.
Demzufolge ist Delayed Allocation noch nicht drin, aber wohl so gut wie fertig. Und auch einige andere Details sollen noch geaendert werden, unter anderem natuerlich um die Performance noch zu erhoehen.
Ich werd mir heute Abend wohl ext4 mal ansehen und was rumtesten. Mal schauen wie das so aussieht.

Nachtrag 2: Ich hab grad, fuer Linux 2.6.11 einen Patch fuer Delayed Allocation in Ext3 gefunden. Ich werd heut Abend mal schauen ob der Code schon in 2.6.19 drin ist und auch mal versuchen festzustellen ob dieser (oder aequivalenter) Code auch im Ext4-Code zu finden ist.

Nachtrag 3: Noch ein kurzer Auszug zum Thema (De-)Fragmentierung von Unix-(Linux-)Filesystemen.


			
				http://www.itworld.com/Comp/3380/nls_unixfrag040929/index.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Defragmentation
> 
> While you're unlikely to see many Unix systems with fragmentation reaching higher than 5%, it's good to know what you can do to defragment a file system if and when you run into this situation. The classical method is to back up the file system with a program such as dump or ufsdump, rebuild the file system with a command such as newfs or mkfs, and then reload the file system from the backup. On a large file system, this operation can take several hours to run.
> 
> Larger file systems and those that have plenty of free space are less likely to incur any significant amount of fragmentation. Planning for file system growth when you install a system will, therefore, keep your file systems performing when for a long time.


----------



## Ludren (7. Dezember 2006)

Dazu an mehreren Stellen folgendes gefunden:

_Die Linux-Dateisysteme speichern die Dateien schon so effizient, daß  
eine Defragmentierung keinen Vorteil bringt. Außerdem pendelt sich  
die Fragmentierung schnell wieder bei so etwa 2 - 5% ein. Mehr wird  
es nicht werden (außer das Dateisystem ist _sehr_ voll). Eine  
Defragmentierung wird dir keinen großen Vorteil bringen. 
_
MfG

Ludren


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (7. Dezember 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass auch ich mal diesem Irrglauben erlegen war, bis ich mir irgendwann mal naehere Gedanken dazu gemacht hab.
> Meine Erkenntnis dazu war, dass Fragmentierung nicht vollstaendig verhindert werden kann, zumindest dann nicht wenn man mit grossen Daten und/oder nah am Kapazitaetslimit arbeitet. Um dauerhaft zu gewaehrleisten dass das Dateisystem nicht fragmentiert muesste bei jedem Loeschvorgang die entstehende Luecke gleich geschlossen werden, sodass freier Speicherplatz lediglich am Ende der Partition, also nach allen Daten, verfuegbar ist.
> Und dies wuerde wohl gehoerig auf Kosten der Performance gehen.


Das man die Fragmentierung daher generell nicht vermeiden kann, ist also logisch. Aber man kann sie durch die genannten Vorgehensweisen bei Windows Systemen sehr gering halten. Jeh mehr Daten, ergo weniger zusammenhängender freier Speicher verfügbar ist, desto höher klettert der Grad der Fragmentierung während des Betriebs.


----------



## partitionist (17. Dezember 2006)

Hab mein Problem gelöst, es ist der Dienst: Terminalaldienste


----------

